# My New Toy



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

My new toy addition,hopefully it's serves me well.IMG_2962.jpg


----------



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

Is that an exhaust stack flapper??


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

LOL No that pipe is my Drilled Well Casting,but it looks like it's attached in the photo.lined up quite nice,one big Exhaust Pipe I tell ya..



NeoGP said:


> Is that an exhaust stack flapper??


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on making your selection. Hope you have great experience with it. :grin:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice job, missleman!!! You're going to LOVE it!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh boy...I think I need a cigarette :wink2: 

Congrats. Great purchase!!!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

By the look of the grass, seems you need a lawn mower more than a snow blower...:wink2:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

wish my grass looked that nice
killer blower


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

where is the " drooling" emoji !!??? ( i would add the side skid shoes as it appears to be drilled for them)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sweet machine, hope you get some snow to enjoy it


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

congrats, what a beauty ! ENJOY...............let it snow baby


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Lol,Hopefully it stays that way, I rather use my Honda Mower than the Blower,Be nice to see all green this winter instead of white.But that's asking a lot,Mother nature will keep us in check soon.



russkat said:


> By the look of the grass, seems you need a lawn mower more than a snow blower...:wink2:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

such a nice machine

very jealous

Congrats!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, mower over blower any day. But at least we have the right blower when that white stuff comes.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

That's purdy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Congrats man!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> sweet machine, hope you get some snow to enjoy it


are not all of us with new machines not hoping for some to enjoy the new toys in?


----------

